# URL bilden



## bizkit (12. Jan 2015)

Hallo,

gibt es bei Java.ws.rs eine Möglichekeit eine URL aus den verschieden Zeichen zu bilden?

Ich möchte aus einem String eine URL bilden, der String erhält verschieden Zeichen wie z.B. :,%,/,: etc.
Beispiel für einen String wäre:* Projekt: FQS  ausliefern bis:  2014-01 .. Heute ausgeliefert am: {Nicht definiert}*
und er sollte mir so eine URL ausgeben: *http://lan.5446546/issues?q=Projekt...1+..+Heute+ausgeliefert+am:+{Nicht+definiert}*


----------



## VfL_Freak (13. Jan 2015)

Moin,

bitte was ???
Kannst Du mal GENAU erklären, was Du meinst ???

Gruß Klaus


----------



## bizkit (13. Jan 2015)

Hallo,

also ich würde gerne einen String der z.B. aus den Zeichen :,{},. etc. besteht als eine URL maskieren.
Beispiel für einen String wäre: *Projekt: FQS ausliefern bis: 2014-01 .. Heute ausgeliefert am: {Nicht definiert}*
Diesen String hätte ich gerne in einen URL typischen Format (..Projekt%3A+ .... ) maskiert.

Es gibt eine Möglichkeit unter Java.net mit: URLDecoder.decode(String, "UTF-8") zu maskieren, aber ich brauche sowas ähnliches mit Java.ws.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit bei Java.ws zu decoden?


----------

